# Should I have a puppy??



## Lindadavina (Aug 10, 2011)

I have always had a dog ,my last one died june 2012 aged 15 but because I now live alone and work 3 days I still haven't got another.I really miss the company and pleasure that a dog brings but am I being selfish in thinking I can have another? I live in Mumbles Swansea and wonder if anyone knows of a sitting/walking service in my area please?
I have just seen an adorable 11 week puppy in my area am I mad to even consider... help?


----------



## blameitonmywildheart (Oct 31, 2012)

What about adopting an older dog, who will probably be happier than a puppy on his own while you're at work?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, we live very close to you! I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your dog, it's always hard.

Personally, (and I know some people disagree) I think working and owning a dog is fine, otherwise the only people who ever had dogs would be retired (or permanently unemployed)! If you are worried though, or think you might not be able to devote the time to training a puppy, I think the suggestion of an older dog is great. Why not look at rescues too? The staff should be able to advise you on the dogs they think are suitable for you. Llys Nini is an RSPCA one that is very close, and Many Tears is nearby too.

Another suggestion - this post will get more attention if you re-post or ask for it to be moved to Dog Chat  People aren't ignoring you, this sub-forum just doesn't have as much traffic.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

I would suggest an older dog too, it could be hard toilet training a puppy if you are out all day 3 days a week


----------

